# Buying loss leaders



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Lowes 3" foamcore....75.4 cents/ft.
Ferguson " " $1.26/ft.

Lowes 40 gal elec $186.00
Everyone else $220+/-


If I buy only the loss leaders am I helping or hurting them?

Home Depot Moen brass 1220 cartridge $8.95
Everyone else $20.00 +/-


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Lowes 3" foamcore....75.4 cents/ft.
> Ferguson " " $1.26/ft.
> 
> Lowes 40 gal elec $186.00
> ...


Barnett is cheaper and only sells to contractors. No brainer.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Really? Do you have a special column...Ive checked recently and it didnt seem to impress.

Well 40 gal htr $205..thats not bad...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm of the firm opinion to "vote with your feet" theory. Give good prices or walk. Small plumbing supply house has Fergusons beat out in every category.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you are helping them. Even if every plumbing company bought just loss-leaders, their offerings are such that the impact would be small IMO.

What plumber is going in to buy the 'loss leader' and when he passes something else that he remembers that he needs, just leave it on the shelf because that item is not a 'loss leader.'

Don't even tell me that you go in to buy the 'loss leaders' and never stop to look at the new s.s. outdoor kitchen type grills or riding mowers or tools. I'm not buying it. :laughing:

Even if you were that disciplined, having a professional plumbing truck in their parking lot sends the message home 'this is where the pros. shop.'


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I think you are helping them. Even if every plumbing company bought just loss-leaders, their offerings are such that the impact would be small IMO.
> 
> What plumber is going in to buy the 'loss leader' and when he passes something else that he remembers that he needs, just leave it on the shelf because that item is not a 'loss leader.'
> 
> ...


 better not to shop at blowes or homodepot whenever possible. i admit homodepot is open late and when I'm in a pinch.. i go there. I dislike it though!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

How do you know they are loss leaders at all? It's probably just that mega buying power at work on the manufacturers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Lowes 3" foamcore....75.4 cents/ft.
> Ferguson " " $1.26/ft.
> 
> Lowes 40 gal elec $186.00
> ...


 



40 gallon elec. W/H's for $ 186.00? Maybe the big box stores are selling at those prices to get as much business as they can. Once they think they have a loyal customer base, then they'll raise prices. Basic supply and demand.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> 40 gallon elec. W/H's for $ 186.00? Maybe the big box stores are selling at those prices to get as much business as they can. Once they think they have a loyal customer base, then they'll raise prices. Basic supply and demand.


Nope! It's because they sell Junk! :yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I absolutely will not install a whirlpool water heater, gas or electric.


I can give you a list of people that called me up, had a whirlpool to install, and I said no.


I told them I won't install something that has a known history for problems, and you've got the ability to avoid that problem.


At that point, a gentle pause, and the next words out of their mouth tells me they really are retarded, or they're a smart consumer.


Smart consumers are always better to work with, always.


If I hear the words, "Well it was cheaper, and it's already here" I'm already stating "I've got to go, I have another customer to take care of" and I get off the phone. It's pointless and I won't argue with them.

But it's a beauty when I get people to switch, and they listen to me, take my word that they don't want issues with that product. 

Just tell them to google the name and that's usually good enough to see the misery these people go through.

Rarely will I even service them. There's money to be made but it's always an angry customer and the retention is very low for a first time customer that's angry.


----------

